# Accelerated lifting of restrictions from June 8th



## odyssey06 (5 Jun 2020)

As well as announcing that Ireland will move to Phase 2 of the roadmap, from June 8th, the following acceleration easing of restrictions has been announced.

What you need to know about Phase Two:

You may travel within your own county, and up to 20km from your home if crossing county boundaries.
You may meet up to six people from outside your household both indoors and outdoors for social gatherings. 
Organised outdoor exercise, sporting, cultural or social activities of up to 15 people may take place -  physical distance of at least two metres must be maintained.
Up to 25 immediate family and close friends may attend funeral services from next week.
All retail stores can reopen - shops that are reopening will be required to operate staggered hours opening no earlier than 10:30am and allocating dedicated time for the elderly, vulnerable and at risk _(my note: I don't understand the opening hours limit)_
Shopping centres will also be able to open from 15 June.
People should continue to work from home if possible. 
Public transport capacity is limited because of social distancing requirements.
Outdoor summer camps may operate for post-primary children.
Playgrounds and commercially-serviced outdoor amenities may reopen.
It is still recommenced that face coverings be worn in public places, such as shops, and on public transport.

Varadkar also confirmed that there will now be four phases of easing restrictions, rather than five.
Phase Three will begin on 29 June and Phase Four will start on 20 July.









						An 'accelerated' roadmap: Here's how Ireland now plans to reopen by 20 July
					

There will be four phases of easing Covid-19 restrictions, rather than five.




					www.thejournal.ie


----------



## odyssey06 (5 Jun 2020)

Varadkar: Hairdressers, barbers and  nail bars remain in phase 4 - July 20 - because it’s high risk.


----------



## odyssey06 (5 Jun 2020)

Tourism and hospitality sectors will return on 29 June. Bars can reopen if they serve food and have table service.
Place of worship can resume also services in Phase 3.

Phase 3, beginning on 29 June, will see all domestic travel restrictions lifted.


----------



## odyssey06 (5 Jun 2020)

*International travel:* All non-essential overseas travel to and from Ireland should be avoided. Passengers arriving from overseas are expected to self-isolate for 14 days.


----------



## odyssey06 (5 Jun 2020)

No announcements made on whether weddings can return. In response to a question from reporters, Chief Medical Officer Dr Tony Holohan said that weddings will be “one of the things we’ll be considering as part of the advice in relation to Phase Three and Four”


----------



## odyssey06 (5 Jun 2020)

Greyhound racing and horse racing will resume behind closed doors from Monday.


----------



## ATC110 (5 Jun 2020)

odyssey06 said:


> Phase 3, beginning on *29 June, will see all domestic travel restrictions lifted*.



Is this date correct? This was for phase 4 on 20th July


----------



## Ceist Beag (5 Jun 2020)

Yes, they are accelerating some of the lifting of restrictions


----------



## llgon (5 Jun 2020)

Also no Phase 5 now. Everything previously announced will happen in first four phases.

The Roadmap has effectively been torn up.


----------



## Drakon (5 Jun 2020)

odyssey06 said:


> No announcements made on whether weddings can return. In response to a question from reporters, Chief Medical Officer Dr Tony Holohan said that weddings will be “one of the things we’ll be considering as part of the advice in relation to Phase Three and Four”


Small weddings, 6 people, AFAIK.


----------



## johnwilliams (5 Jun 2020)

i am confused with this travel logic ,my current location will allow me to travel east 40 km, or more if i continue  within my county at least 100km + ,but the county border is couple km south of me , when i pass that i cannot travel more than 20 km i don't get it?


----------



## Duke of Marmalade (5 Jun 2020)

johnwilliams said:


> i am confused with this travel logic ,my current location will allow me to travel east 40 km, or more if i continue  within my county at least 100km + ,but the county border is couple km south of me , when i pass that i cannot travel more than 20 km i don't get it?


Alan Kelly has pointed out that the new travel restrictions are impossible to police, that in effect travel restrictions are gone.  I completely agree, in fact I never understood the rationale for travel restrictions in the first place.  Dominic Cummings himself thought they were silly.


----------



## Drakon (5 Jun 2020)

Duke of Marmalade said:


> Alan Kelly has pointed out that the new travel restrictions are impossible to police,


The Gardai have stopped checking since Monday of last week. This is not official, but if you know a Garda he/she will tell you this. 
Specific locations, like beaches and beauty spots are still being checked, though that relates more to SD than distance restrictions.


----------



## Drakon (5 Jun 2020)

johnwilliams said:


> i am confused with this travel logic ,my current location will allow me to travel east 40 km, or more if i continue  within my county at least 100km + ,but the county border is couple km south of me , when i pass that i cannot travel more than 20 km i don't get it?


They have to draw the line somewhere.

Much like drinking and driving. 51 and you’re done, 49 and you’re not. 
“But it’s only 2?!?!?!”
Gotta draw the line somewhere.


----------



## odyssey06 (5 Jun 2020)

johnwilliams said:


> i am confused with this travel logic ,my current location will allow me to travel east 40 km, or more if i continue  within my county at least 100km + ,but the county border is couple km south of me , when i pass that i cannot travel more than 20 km i don't get it?



Don't overthink it. It's just an arbitrary way of trying to reduce the circulation of people and the virus. 
An arbritrary way that is easily understood even though not as the crow flies it is a bit random.


----------



## tnegun (5 Jun 2020)

odyssey06 said:


> All retail stores can reopen - shops that are reopening will be required to operate staggered hours opening no earlier than 10:30am and allocating dedicated time for the elderly, vulnerable and at risk _(my note: I don't understand the opening hours limit)_



They mentioned the reduced hours was to reduce pressure on public transport during peak hours so I guess stopping people heading into town first thing in the morning.


----------



## Drakon (6 Jun 2020)

tnegun said:


> They mentioned the reduced hours was to reduce pressure on public transport during peak hours so I guess stopping people heading into town first thing in the morning.


But isn’t public transport to be used for essential journeys only? Not shopping?
I think the advice is to walk or cycle.


----------



## odyssey06 (6 Jun 2020)

Buses and Dart services to operate pre-Covid 'Monday to Friday' schedule from next week... However social distancing requirements will mean that overall capacity on these services will be restricted to 20% of pre-Covid levels.









						Buses and Dart services to operate pre-Covid 'Monday to Friday' schedule from next week
					

But social distancing requirements will still mean capacity on services will be just over 20% of pre-Covid levels.




					www.thejournal.ie


----------



## odyssey06 (6 Jun 2020)

Visits to nursing homes return on 15 June - but with stringent checks for visitors









						Visits to nursing homes return on 15 June - but with stringent checks for visitors
					

The lifting of the ban on nursing home visits was announced today.




					www.thejournal.ie


----------



## tnegun (6 Jun 2020)

Drakon said:


> But isn’t public transport to be used for essential journeys only? Not shopping?
> I think the advice is to walk or cycle.


Yes but we all know plenty of people aren't paying any heed of that now and the ability to enforce it is limited. The weather turning might be a good thing too and slow the rush outdoors and reduce the opportunities to and numbers congregating.


----------



## Sunny (6 Jun 2020)

Public transport was always allowed for shopping. Not everyone has cars or can walk to a supermarket. This is all getting a bit ridiculous. Shops can open but not before 10.30am. So you are shortening the opening hours so more people in less time. Off peak public transport wont be able to cope. Putting pressure on retail staff to work different hours with potential child minding problems. Pubs can open if they serve food. Why? Does food stop you getting covid 19? 

You can visit elderly relatives if you wear face coverings, gloves and maintain social distance. So people will be bringing in face coverings and gloves that are probably contaminated into a old person's house. Why not simply say people should wash their hands and try and maintain distance. At least you could have a cup of tea. 

The travelling thing is nonsense and will be impossible to police. 

Could go on. There is a real mish mash of policies been thrown out there.


----------



## odyssey06 (6 Jun 2020)

tnegun said:


> Yes but we all know plenty of people aren't paying any heed of that now and the ability to enforce it is limited. The weather turning might be a good thing too and slow the rush outdoors and reduce the opportunities to and numbers congregating.



The thing is that'll probably make it more likely they look to spend time in shops... the risks outdoors are far less.


----------



## Drakon (6 Jun 2020)

Sunny said:


> The travelling thing is nonsense and will be impossible to police.



I don’t think the authorities ever implied that it would be policed.


----------



## Drakon (6 Jun 2020)

As with most things, shopping will change too.
When I used to do “a big shop” I’d go to Dunnes, the butchers, maybe Lidl and/or Aldi, and the off-licence.

Not anymore. The first two only nowadays. The Dunnes queue is about 30mins, the butchers 0mins, but that’s enough queueing for one day. No way am I gonna queue at another few shops.

I know I’m going to sound like a chauvinist by my following statement about clothes shopping, but a lot of women are going to star shopping like men.
“I need jeans and a top and sox and jox”, I’m getting them all in BT or Penney’s or Guineys.
I’m queuing once, that’s it.


----------



## Drakon (6 Jun 2020)

odyssey06 said:


> Greyhound racing and horse racing will resume behind closed doors from Monday.


Any idea when bookies can reopen?


----------



## Drakon (6 Jun 2020)

johnwilliams said:


> i am confused with this travel logic ,my current location will allow me to travel east 40 km, or more if i continue  within my county at least 100km + ,but the county border is couple km south of me , when i pass that i cannot travel more than 20 km i don't get it?



The travel restrictions were to stop the spread of the virus. If you currently have the virus, and you are obeying the rules, the furthest you can go to infect others is 5km. 
Cavan, Cork City, Dublin and Monaghan are the worst places for the virus. A lot of the western seaboard is virus free. If you can’t travel, you can’t infect.

As for the new travel restrictions, I would say they are intended to prevent holiday home owners from visiting their holiday homes.


----------



## Sunny (6 Jun 2020)

Drakon said:


> I don’t think the authorities ever implied that it would be policed.



Yes they did. Harris said it would be put in regulations for the Gardai to enforce.


----------



## Duke of Marmalade (6 Jun 2020)

Drakon said:


> Any idea when bookies can reopen?


They can't decide whether punters should stay a length or a half length apart.


----------



## odyssey06 (6 Jun 2020)

Drakon said:


> Any idea when bookies can reopen?



They weren't mentioned specifically by the government, but there's some info here.




__





						Irish betting shops can reopen on Monday but major firms aim for following week | Horse Racing News | Racing Post
					

The Irish Bookmakers Association, which represents the majority of betting shops in Ireland, has confirmed that in line with Government advices, their members




					www.racingpost.com


----------



## Drakon (6 Jun 2020)

Thanks. They’re permitted to open on Monday 8th but the larger firms like PP not opening ‘til Monday 15th. 
PP are paying 10 places in next weekends PGA golf. I usually place my each way bets there.


----------



## odyssey06 (6 Jun 2020)

The government announced that playgrounds would re-open as part of Phase Two, which starts from Monday 8 June, as well as summer camps and sports training for children. But, after this announcement, Dublin City Council said that its playgrounds wouldn’t be re-opening without supervision...
Chief Executive Brendan Kenny has said that there are no supervised playgrounds in Dublin city, but he would be working with the government to find a way to open them in Phase Two. 








						Dublin City Council says it can't re-open playgrounds as they're not supervised
					

DCC Deputy Chief Executive Brendan Kenny said he didn’t think any local authority in the country had supervised playgrounds.




					www.thejournal.ie


----------



## odyssey06 (8 Jun 2020)

The Journal has pulled together a good list under "What's allowed from today" :








						The next phase: Here's what's allowed from today as Phase Two of the 'accelerated' roadmap kicks in
					

There are now four phases of easing Covid-19 restrictions, rather than five.




					www.thejournal.ie


----------



## Drakon (8 Jun 2020)

RTÉ News demonstration of what clothes and shoe shopping will be like is very off putting. 
I pity the staff. 

As for the suggestion elsewhere that BBQs will require a one-way system, that salad bowls are banned and glasses must be labelled, that’s taking things too far.


----------



## Purple (8 Jun 2020)

Drakon said:


> RTÉ News demonstration of what clothes and shoe shopping will be like is very off putting.


I do much of mine sitting on the couch, on the jacks or in bed via that inter-web thingy. 



Drakon said:


> As for the suggestion elsewhere that BBQs will require a one-way system, that salad bowls are banned and glasses must be labelled, that’s taking things too far.


 It's that sort of nonsense that undermines the reasonable stuff.


----------



## Drakon (8 Jun 2020)

Purple said:


> It's that sort of nonsense that undermines the reasonable stuff.


True, such suggestions are complete nonsense. 
If you can’t trust people you invite to your house then you shouldn’t invite them. 

And if someone does catch the bug at your BBQ, just shrug your shoulders and get on with it.


----------



## Mouldy (8 Jun 2020)

Drakon said:


> As for the suggestion elsewhere that BBQs will require a one-way system, that salad bowls are banned and glasses must be labelled, that’s taking things too far.



This is why we can't have nice things.


----------



## Drakon (9 Jun 2020)

Purple said:


> I do much of mine sitting on the couch, on the jacks or in bed via that inter-web thingy.



How’s that working out for you at the moment?
I have rarely had delivery issues with internet purchases in the past. But I’ve plenty of them at the moment. Long delivery times, dates missed and pushed out, etc. 
Some have tracking but others don’t. 
The tracking for some indicate they arrived in Dublin a few weeks ago but there’s been no update since. 
I bought t-shirts from two Amazon agents, both of whom I knew to be based in China. But I decided to chance it and well...

They’re being sent by SF Express and when I check the numbers on TrackMore I see numerous comments about undelivered items, etc., etc.


----------



## Purple (9 Jun 2020)

Drakon said:


> How’s that working out for you at the moment?
> I have rarely had delivery issues with internet purchases in the past. But I’ve plenty of them at the moment. Long delivery times, dates missed and pushed out, etc.
> Some have tracking but others don’t.
> The tracking for some indicate they arrived in Dublin a few weeks ago but there’s been no update since.
> ...


Yep, some delays but none of it is urgent. I can use my old coffee machine a bit longer etc.


----------



## EmmDee (9 Jun 2020)

Drakon said:


> How’s that working out for you at the moment?
> I have rarely had delivery issues with internet purchases in the past. But I’ve plenty of them at the moment. Long delivery times, dates missed and pushed out, etc.
> Some have tracking but others don’t.
> The tracking for some indicate they arrived in Dublin a few weeks ago but there’s been no update since.
> ...



I've had no problems on deliveries. But from March when this started I've avoided ordering through Amazon. I either go straight to the retailer or look for Irish / UK based hubs. From the start it seemed Amazon were struggling and prioritising urgent / medical. And I avoided China based retailers on the assumption there would be delays.


----------



## Drakon (19 Jun 2020)

Drakon said:


> Thanks. They’re permitted to open on Monday 8th but the larger firms like PP not opening ‘til Monday 15th.
> PP are paying 10 places in next weekends PGA golf. I usually place my each way bets there.



They opened on Monday, in time for Royal Ascot. 
Then got closed down on Tuesday!


----------



## Duke of Marmalade (19 Jun 2020)

RTE News interviewing a rep of the hairdressing industry about them being allowed to open on June 29th.  Couldn't help noticing that he, the interviewer, had a very fresh neat haircut


----------

